# MySQL v8.0 Neither found #innodb_redo subdirectory, nor ib_logfile* files in /var/db/mysql/



## Ofloo (Tuesday at 8:02 AM)

Not sure what to make of this, ..


```
2023-01-10T07:43:28.6NZ mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
2023-01-10T07:43:29.145355Z 0 [System] [MY-010116] [Server] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld (mysqld 8.0.31) starting as process 99601
2023-01-10T07:43:29.202193Z 1 [System] [MY-013576] [InnoDB] InnoDB initialization has started.
2023-01-10T07:43:29.341280Z 1 [ERROR] [MY-013862] [InnoDB] Neither found #innodb_redo subdirectory, nor ib_logfile* files in /var/db/mysql/
2023-01-10T07:43:29.341337Z 1 [ERROR] [MY-012930] [InnoDB] Plugin initialization aborted with error Generic error.
2023-01-10T07:43:29.342855Z 1 [ERROR] [MY-010334] [Server] Failed to initialize DD Storage Engine
2023-01-10T07:43:29.343160Z 0 [ERROR] [MY-010020] [Server] Data Dictionary initialization failed.
2023-01-10T07:43:29.343199Z 0 [ERROR] [MY-010119] [Server] Aborting
2023-01-10T07:43:29.345437Z 0 [System] [MY-010910] [Server] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete (mysqld 8.0.31)  Source distribution.
2023-01-10T07:43:29.6NZ mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/mimir.pid ended
```


----------



## covacat (Tuesday at 8:13 AM)

is this a new install ?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Tuesday at 8:14 AM)

Just happened after running for 3 months or just had a power cut or fresh install or just upgraded etc?

Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Tuesday at 8:14 AM)

If there is no data to lose perform,
mysql_secure_installation


----------



## Ofloo (Tuesday at 10:55 AM)

Just running after few months and indeed after a power cut this happened, .. but it could be after a upgrade as well, it's not a critical system it runs mysql just for zabbix server.

Alain De Vos, I think mysql_secure_installation requires the server to run, it's not running. If I remove all mysql directories like /var/db/mysql, there's an other one I can't think of but I know it is there `find / -iname -type d "mysql"` should find it. But that's not the point I don't think that will work. Reinstall and remove all mysql directories will work of course.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 11:01 AM)

Ofloo said:


> Just running after few months and indeed after a power cut this happend, ..


UFS or ZFS? Power cuts can and will corrupt the filesystem, especially when they're being written to at the moment the power goes out.


----------



## Ofloo (Tuesday at 11:03 AM)

Well it's a bhyve system the host system has zfs the system it self has ufs. I think it might be corruption though while ago something odd happend all vms suddenly froze never done that before all filesystems had become readonly for reasons unknown. After system reboot it didn't happen again. So maybe that's the reason why.


----------



## VladiBG (Tuesday at 11:33 AM)

see crash recovery at: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/innodb-redo-log.html


----------



## Alain De Vos (Tuesday at 12:27 PM)

SirDice said:


> UFS or ZFS? Power cuts can and will corrupt the filesystem, especially when they're being written to at the moment the power goes out.


Databases tend to be robust.
An interesting parameter,





						MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: 14.15 InnoDB Startup Options and System Variables
					






					dev.mysql.com


----------



## Lamia (Tuesday at 10:38 PM)

Alain De Vos said:


> An interesting parameter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you pointed at 5.7. It is indeed rock solid with some cool tweaks. I can relate to the OP's experience. I downgraded 8.0 back to 5.7 at that time.

NC Bookmark now requires 8.0+. Beggars have no choose.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Tuesday at 11:03 PM)

I use mariadb106.


----------

